# Tell me everything!



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, my name is Stuart (I'm a girl...lol) I'm expecting my baby boy to join the family in mid Oct. I posted once before, I'm a teacher for a very small private school so the hedgie will double as a class pet. The students aren't allowed to have pets at home (dont ask lol) so it will only ever be with me or at school with me. I have 7 in my 3rd and 4th grade class, and there is 6 in the 5th and 6th grade class. We have a fantastic new common area where the Hedgie will be during school hours. My husband also stays at home with our real baby girl, so I'm thinking I won't bring the hedgie everyday. 

Anyways we are all (my class and I) raising money for the hedgehog and supplies and we've got a little more then 100 right now. I found a breeder in houston who will sell me one for 50 because its a class pet. She said usually she does 100 and up. I guess instead of posting this in a few different categories I'll post one sort of general question. I have a general idea of what I need but I'm not sure brands, if that makes a difference. Or the pros and cons between using shavings of fleece, or a sterilite bin or something different... 

pretty much anything you can tell me as far as wise purchases would be great. If this is already listed somewhere...SORRY! Can someone share a link if it is?? Thanks, and I so look forwards to getting to know you all!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome! My only real concern with a hedgehog being a class pet is that, well, they're kind of boring during the day.  They're nocturnal, so he/she won't be up and about entertaining the kiddos during the day.

However, if that's not an issue, there is TONS of good info on the forums. I'll post a few links for you, but I recommend you poke around and read everything you can find, and then come back in and ask specific questions.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...ries/29-hedgehog-housing-accessories-faq.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...an-hedgehogs-basic-guide-care-sample-pdf.html


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Navi, one of my rescue boys was a class pet. The teacher brought him into the pet store where I work and I adopted him on the spot. His name was Poppin or something like that, because he only ever balled up for the class...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aj's links are all great sources! 

Another note to think about, it sounds like you're planning on taking hedgie back and forth most days? You may need to alter that plan if hedgie doesn't agree - some get carsick easily, and others are more stressed out than others by change. It might go better once hedgie is used to both environments, but just keep in mind that it might be more stress than it's worth on the little guy, especially right off the bat with getting used to you & going through quilling, etc. Having the same cage and making sure there's never clean bedding going to the school with you might help - keeping his scent around him.


----------



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah I didn't plan to take him back and forth right away. My drive is about 5 to 7 minutes from my home to school and I did plan to haul the same cage back and forth if that was possible. 

I'm not terribly worried about his balling up for the class, most of these kids are not sure about pets. They are going to want to observe him and maybe touch him a little and be content with that. Its going to be a special special treat pretty much if someone gets to hold him. But they have no other animal interactive besides class pets so it will be much more of a learning experience then "oh thats my pet".

I'm going to look through all the links, thanks so much!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I would still recommend a guinea pig or something like that. Hedgies are so sharp and not the most friendly creature all the time. I would hate to have a child think the class pet doesn't like him/her. 

GUine pigs are soft, fluffy and 90% of the time, super friendly. They will take healthy treats like oranges and apples and the kids can brush them with baby brushes!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd take a look at this thread


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

There's also a long thread somewhere about grumpy hedgehogs, as a response to all the threads about angelic hedgehogs - i can't find it right now because I can't remember the exact title, but it would be a good thing to look at before you get one as a class pet. Temperament can't be predicted in advance, even from what a breeder says. My hedgehog was apparently a total angel at the breeder's, and when he went back for a visit, he was still an angel, but with me while he is still very good, he bites and balls up. Could you deal with a hedgehog that did so in a classroom setting? What if your hedgehog is one who cannot deal with daytime disturbances, or feels really unsafe around loud noises, or what if he/she hates the smells of the classroom? 

Basically, think of the worst-case scenario - what would you do? If the answer would be anything like "give the hedgehog back" or "stop bringing the hedgehog to the classroom" maybe consider another animal...


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep, hedgehogs can be really finicky -- my girl is amazingly laid-back, but she is definitely NOT the norm. And even as sweet and calm as she is, I probably wouldn't have her as a class pet, because like I said, she sleeps all day, and you can't even see her when she's sleeping because she insists on being under a blanket in her igloo. When she's awake she's awesome, but that's in the evening hours, never during the day. 

I would rather see a diurnal animal as a class pet, such as a rat, a pair of guinea pigs, or even a lizard or fish. Something the kids can at least look at and see something happening instead of just seeing it sleeping all the time.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

zamxonk said:


> My hedgehog was apparently a total angel at the breeder's, and when he went back for a visit, he was still an angel, but with me while he is still very good, he bites and balls up. Could you deal with a hedgehog that did so in a classroom setting? What if your hedgehog is one who cannot deal with daytime disturbances, or feels really unsafe around loud noises, or what if he/she hates the smells of the classroom?
> 
> Basically, think of the worst-case scenario - what would you do? If the answer would be anything like "give the hedgehog back" or "stop bringing the hedgehog to the classroom" maybe consider another animal...


zamxonk brought up another good point. What are your liability contingencies if the hedgie bites one of the students? Link and Navi have both also given me some pretty good pin-pricks that have drawn blood. And that's just from holding them when they get antsy.


----------



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

Well after reading everything and getting ya'lls opinions, I know ya'll are right. I, of course, have already made the mistake of telling the kids this is what we were getting. We voted on it and stuff but long story. Anyways I just kept telling myself that because my class is so small, it would be okay. But I do what the children to have an animal that they can enjoy and not just one to look at. I would feel better about possibly sending home a guinea pig over the weekend while a hedgie I never would. we've raised $270 towards an animal so that should cover a quinea pig and supplies...


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

And guinea pigs are quite social animals, so as long as you treat them well, they're very fun to play and interact with. And so snuggly.


----------



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> And guinea pigs are quite social animals, so as long as you treat them well, they're very fun to play and interact with. And so snuggly.


See and thats the main thing that I want... I'll start to research them because as far as I knew they didn't really have any personality, I thought they just squeaked!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh no, not at all! Guinea pigs are amazing. Do try to get one from a breeder, like you planned on doing with the hedgie, instead of a pet store. We got our Max from a pet store and I wish we hadn't. He's had health problems since we brought him home. But even at that, he's awesome. He loves to snuggle, and when he's feeling well he likes to play with his little stuffed stegosaurus he has. He loves treats, and gets really excited any time he hears the hay bag being opened (and sometimes other bags too, so we have to give him hay or he gets really disappointed!). He's awesome. Your class would love a guinea pig.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's a good site with lots of information about guinea pig care -- http://www.guinealynx.info/

And a great forum with lots of knowledgeable folks -- http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/forum.php


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

TeacherStu said:


> Well after reading everything and getting ya'lls opinions, I know ya'll are right. I, of course, have already made the mistake of telling the kids this is what we were getting. We voted on it and stuff but long story. Anyways I just kept telling myself that because my class is so small, it would be okay. But I do what the children to have an animal that they can enjoy and not just one to look at. I would feel better about possibly sending home a guinea pig over the weekend while a hedgie I never would. we've raised $270 towards an animal so that should cover a quinea pig and supplies...


That should cover it  Guinea piggies are a lot cheaper to buy than a hedgie.


----------



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks so much guys... I still really want a hedgie, maybe i'll get one anyways and keep him at home and he can visit... lol The kids will like the baby brush idea and that they can play with it a little bit more!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, I don't want to deter you from getting a hedgehog as a personal pet -- they can be great pets. I just don't think it would be an ideal class pet. My husband and I were just talking today about how it seems that hedgehogs are better pets for adults, and guinea pigs are better for kids. Having one of each, the guinea pig is much more responsive to the kids, and the hedgehog tends to be waking up right around the kids' bedtime.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay! I am so glad you changed your mind. Guinea pigs are also some-what trainable. We have so many that come into the store that are trained to ring bells when they want treats! They also love to snuggle and be brushed.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm a teacher and even though Thistle was always going to be my person pet, I thought it would be great to have her visit my classroom often. It doesn't work out very well. Even though she is very friendly and cuddly, she didn't like all the extra attention during her sleep time and got very crabby. I only bring her in on rare occasions for a visit. The students do love her though!


----------



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

I just wanted to take a second and update and tell everyone thank you for being so nice!! Our piggies arrived today! The Abyssinian is Petra and the other girl is Sophie. We may change their names, we'll see. Thanks again tho and I hope to be able to come back and be a part of this forum as a hedgie owner someday!


----------



## TeacherStu (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh and we adopted them from a guinea pig rescue here in South Texas!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so glad things are working out for you! Your tiny new acquaintances look lovely, and I hope they will be an enjoyable and exciting learning experience for your students. Thank you so much for coming back to follow-up; it's always nice to have solid, cheerful conclusions to threads instead of them fading off into silence!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww, they're adorable!  That's fantastic that you adopted them from a rescue! I hope your students have a great time getting to know them and learning about pet ownership. And agreed with Annie - thanks so much for coming back to let us know. It's always great to hear the happy ending on a story.  Especially with such cuties!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

They're gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Gorgeous pigs!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ensnared (Sep 2, 2013)

your guinea pigs look beautiful!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay! I am so happy for you and your students. Enjoy your furry new friends!!


----------

